# VIA train status website?



## Phil S (Apr 27, 2015)

Does one exist? I Googled and searched within this forum, found nothing. Really curious as so many have claimed that VIA's winter on-time performance is better than ours. Plus I keep thinking of OR to Vancouver to Halifax and then down-east all the way to NC.

Cheers, PhilS


----------



## Anderson (Apr 27, 2015)

Moving this thread to the VIA forum.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 27, 2015)

Train Status is on VIA's homepage (click on bottom line of grey box on left....'check departures and arrivals'

http://www.viarail.ca/

Yesterday for example: #64 was 2 minutes late....but it is for Corridor Trains only. Not the Canadian or Ocean..


----------



## CHamilton (May 23, 2015)

Here's a direct link to the status screen.

http://reservia.viarail.ca/tsi/tsiresult.aspx?l=en&from=iframe



> Only available for your trip on board a VIA Rail train in the Québec City - Windsor corridor only. Not available on trains 1, 2, 5, 6, 14, 15, 185, 186, 600, 601, 602, 603, 604, 606, 690, 691, 692 and 693.


----------

